# WOW - a TV program on knitting!



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

For UK members, it's on TV tonight (Wednesday, 18th Sept) 9-10pm on BBC FOUR.

For worldwide members, it'll be available for viewing on iPlayer a day or so after the broadcast. I'll post the link later in this thread.

*Knitting's Golden Age*
Episode 1 of 3

_"Documentary telling the story of how knitting rose from basic craft to the height of popular fashion in the 20th century. It's a craft that has given us scratchy jumpers, sexy bathing costumes and the infamous poodle loo cover, has sustained Britain through the hardships of war and shown a mother's love to generations of little ones.

Today, knitwear has become a staple of every wardrobe thanks to a prince's golfing taste, the Beatles and 1980s breakfast television.

Warm-hearted and surprising, this is the story of the people's craft and a very British one at that." _

More info at http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03bgrvf
Val


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Your link doesn't work,it tells me that page is not found


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I've just checked the link and it works for me

++

If you Google these keywords -> bbc fabric of britain
you should find it.
For me it was top of the list.

Val


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much :-D :-D


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

set to record, thanks xx


----------



## rita3 (Oct 3, 2012)

thankyou so much will be recording this tonight


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Brill, will also watch it in Spain, via satellite.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope we can get this over here in the U.S., sounds like a wonderful program.


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Very many thanks for sharing this, I'd have missed it otherwise. Looking forward to watching. :-D


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I would have missed it. Will record and watch at leisure.


----------



## deboraharobed (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you set it to record 

Further to it being a three part series looked at next week it's not knitting it's wallpaper!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I had the same no page found
in florida , USA


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info - I'll be watching it...... whilst knitting, of course


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Try this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01gvlc4


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

deboraharobed said:


> Thank you set it to record
> 
> Further to it being a three part series looked at next week it's not knitting it's wallpaper!


Yes bit of a shame - still they called it 'fabric' of Britain so I imagine we will get cloth in the third


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for info
Diana


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

A programme about knitting - and about time too!
We've had cooking, sewing and every sort of DIY you can think of so we're ready for knitting.
I wonder if KMs will get a mention?
I remember a sewing series in late 70s. Each week they made an item of children's clothing. You had to buy the pack with the patterns - it was great! I remember making the shorts, trousers and dungerees for my boys.
I so wish I had kept those patterns - those basic items were so quick and easy to make - they would have been perfect for my grandchildren.
Does anyone else remember the programmes I'm talking about?
Moira


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you just seen your message with half an hour to go !


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Have just watched it ! Very interesting did you like the knitted swimming cossies ! and how about the giant knitting needles they reminded me of rolling pins ! ! ! Thanks for letting us know about it


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

ValT said:


> For UK members, it's on TV tonight (Wednesday, 18th Sept) 9-10pm on BBC FOUR.
> 
> For worldwide members, it'll be available for viewing on iPlayer a day or so after the broadcast. I'll post the link later in this thread.
> 
> ...


I watched this tonight and enjoyed it very much. There was a knitted poodle shown which I fancied knitting so I looked on ebay and there it was under Vintage Toy Dog Poodle Knitting Pattern 99p. I've ordered one but there are many more available. Didn't fancy the knitted swimsuit though!!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I was so tired last night but I forced myself to keep awake to watch it. At least I saw the beginning!

However, I woke up at 3am, came downstairs and made a cup of tea and switched the TV on. Guess what? It was being shown again - I caught about three-quarters of the programme.

I will post a link to the BBC iPlayer when it is available, so I will watch it again in it's entirety. When it's on iPlayer it will be available for a week.

I had to laugh when the programme referred to machine knitting at being like 'vicious ironing'.

Val


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Watched it and it was brilliant!!! Enjoy.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

ValT said:


> I was so tired last night but I forced myself to keep awake to watch it. At least I saw the beginning!
> 
> However, I woke up at 3am, came downstairs and made a cup of tea and switched the TV on. Guess what? It was being shown again - I caught about three-quarters of the programme.
> 
> ...


Here is the link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03bgrvf/Fabric_of_Britain_Knittings_Golden_Age/


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I recorded it but I have just watched it on my iPad via BBC iPlayer very interesting looking forward to watching the rest of the series.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Persian Cat said:


> Have just watched it ! Very interesting did you like the knitted swimming cossies ! and how about the giant knitting needles they reminded me of rolling pins ! ! ! Thanks for letting us know about it


I made my daughter a sweater with those type of needles, one very thick and the other about half the thickness, it created a knit row and a holey row.
I've just recently retrieved my machine from the loft. I used it a lot "back in the day", I hate that phrase, and now I'm looking at it as though its an alien. I will use it again, I will, I will.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Val, I wouldn't have known about it if you hadn't told us, my husband always has charge of the remote. As it was I ended up watching it on iPlayer late last night. I was a little put out by her reference to knitting machines though and think a little more research regarding machines wouldn't have gone amiss. Perhaps an email to the producer regarding machines wouldn't be a bad idea....you never know it could make them do another programme...maybe not.


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree! I don't think the programme did any favours for machine knitters - a bit dismissive, in my view, and there's certainly a need to put the record straight as far as modern knitting machines are concerned. I hope the Guild of Machine Knitters will add their two pennyworth too.

I do hope the rest of the programme will have inspired a few more people to get out their knitting needles at any rate. I loved the comment by Gyles Brandreth at the end.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

ACR1 said:


> I agree! I don't think the programme did any favours for machine knitters - a bit dismissive, in my view, and there's certainly a need to put the record straight as far as modern knitting machines are concerned. I hope the Guild of Machine Knitters will add their two pennyworth too.
> 
> I do hope the rest of the programme will have inspired a few more people to get out their knitting needles at any rate. I loved the comment by Gyles Brandreth at the end.


Maybe we need the Guild of Machine knitters, machine knitting clubs and Silver Reed (who are still making machines) to voice their opinions. I have 16 machines they could feature...I just need another 15 pairs of hands to use them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

thank you for telling us about it.

it really was an interesting and fascinating programme.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

If you missed this programme, or want to watch it again, you can see it at

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03bgrvf/Fabric_of_Britain_Knittings_Golden_Age/

It will be available until 9:59pm (UK time) Wed, 9 Oct 2013

Val


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Wish the US would come up with a program like this. We have what is called a Create Network, but I haven't noticed them knitting. Enjoy!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I got an error message too!


----------

